# Control motor PAP:¿que driver usar?



## Trev (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola me gustaria saber que driver unipolar puedo usar que posea control de corriente si saben de alguno por que creo que no se puede con el L297 + L298,tengo un par de ULN2003 que no tiene entrada de sense pero ¿pero podria conectarle una resistencia entre el pin de masa y masa y sacar la tension de referencia de alli? y el chopeo hacerlo directo a cada entrada del ULN ya que este no posee enables,bueno tengo muchas dudas con este unipolar porque ya logre hacerlo funcionar pero no saco mas de 150 RPM lo cual es frustrante  ,gracias de antemano


----------



## AND_77 (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola, el L298 es un doble punte H que sirve para motores pap bipolares. En tu caso como es unipolar se puede usar el ULN2003, pero si pones en práctica el chopping tenes que tener en cuenta cuanta tensión soporta este.. porque lo común si usas este método es tirar al motor con no menos de 30~40volt. He vitos que por lo general se usan mosfet que soporten esa tensión, y obviamente teniendo en cuenta la corriente y la potenci disipada. Hay una página de internet donde hay varios driver, y está el que te mensiono para motores unipolares. Estoy medio apurado por eso no te pego el link, pero te digo como llegar.. buscá en google esteca55, te vas a la página de él y en la parte de proyectos hay varios drivers.


Salu2...


----------



## Trev (Abr 9, 2010)

Gracias no entiendo el tema de los mosfet nunca me los aprendi ahora dispongo de unos darlington los voy a probar pero con el ULN2003 q saca 500mA por salida creo por ahora me alcanza ya que tengo un unipolar 12V 80 Ohm con lo cual la corriente que preciso es de 150mA por salida al momento de energizar 2 bobinas me pide 300mA de la fuente y el tema que me hice una fuente de buena corriente pero maximo 28 V con lo que de 12 a 28tampoco voy a aumentar mucho el par pero bueno algo va a mejorar,me entendes?tengo un motor de 12V y eso es un grave problema necesitaria un trafo de 1:2  o 1:3 (tengo ahora unode 30 V)y una fuente y por ende un driver de 70 V como minimo, y si pongo mosfet como haria la descarga rapidamente?ya que creo q conectado al L297 al ULN estaria mejorando la evolucion de subida de la cte pero y la de bajada como soluciono eso? nos vemos


----------



## AND_77 (Abr 9, 2010)

Bien, estuve ojeando el datasheet y parecería que soportaria el ULN2003 los 28v.. Lo que no se si resalté en el mensaje que te dejé antes, es que en lá página de esteca55 que te mencionaba hace chopping sin el L298 y no recuerdo bien pero creo que esplicaba como (claro usaba el L297).

Salu2..

esta es la web: http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-dvu4a.html


----------



## Trev (Abr 9, 2010)

Si gracias por responder lo que voy a hacer para ahorrarme los mosfets es usar 2 ULN2003 (si aguantan 50V) q tengo 3 y usare las primeras 2 entradas de uno para dos terminales de fases diferentes conectandole a cada uno una resistencia de shunt y los otros dos terminales que quedan a las otras entradas del otro UNL con su R correspondiente de manera que siempre pase por el shunt de cada uno la corriente nominal del motor anteponiendo la and a cada entrada de los driver para la descarga y acomodando las salidas del L297 que generan codigo bipolar para hacerlo unipolar,mañana probare en protues a ver como me va,saludos


----------

